# For SpeedVentures participants



## John Wurth (Jul 23, 2003)

abitterman said:


> He then is supposed to record the names, amts's, and AP codes in the accounting software. He preferred to do this by writing them all on paper and then entering them into Quicken all at the same time afterwards. He did write the names, amts., ap's down, but did not enter them that day, nor apparently did he do it later it turns out.





Jayhox said:


> Well, at least you guys can rest assured that some former employee is walking around with all of your credit card numbers on a piece of paper. :tsk:


Or not. Nice reading comprehension though :thumbup:


----------



## John Wurth (Jul 23, 2003)

Raffi said:


> Aaron, thanks for coming forward and clarifying the situation. :thumbup: I, for one, appreciate it, and hope to see a credit on my card very soon.


Raffi, you said above you were contesting the charge, and now you're saying you want us to credit you...which one do you want?


----------



## Jayhox (Jan 16, 2002)

John Wurth said:


> Or not. Nice reading comprehension though :thumbup:


Correct, it is VERY clear from that description that the guy never had everyone's credit card numbers. But hey, it is your system. Congrats on the fine work! :thumbup: _##end sarcasm##_


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Thanks Aaron for the detailed explanation. Others I have spoken with that know you completely refuted the possibility of any intentional wrongdoing on your part and simply wrote it off to administrative error. That and your explanation is good enough for me.

Thanks.


----------



## John Wurth (Jul 23, 2003)

Jayhox said:


> Correct, it is VERY clear from that description that the guy never had everyone's credit card numbers. But hey, it is your system. Congrats on the fine work! :thumbup: _##end sarcasm##_


Actually, it wasn't my system, but thanks for the congrats. He doesn't have any numbers, and no one has anything to worry about.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

John Wurth said:


> Raffi, you said above you were contesting the charge, and now you're saying you want us to credit you...which one do you want?


Well, I contested the second charge by calling my cc company. They will contact you shortly to get your side of the story. Since you guys admitted there was an error in double-charging me and others, I would appreciate it if you could credit me back the $140 I paid ASAP to get this matter resolved.

TIA.


----------



## abitterman (Jul 23, 2003)

*Chargebacks, etc.*

Raffi,

If you're one of the afflicted, please let me know whether you have already gone ahead with a dispute on your card. If you haven't, I can credit you asap. However, please email me at [email protected] to let me know rather than posting your reply here.

Thanks for your understanding.

StahlGrauM3,

Thanks for your understanding as well. I appreciate it.

JayHox,

If you don't like the idea of ex-employees ever having had access to your credit card number in the past then I suggest you never submit your credit card to any company that has any employees. I'm sure you can find lots of one-man businesses out there to meet all your needs. Or maybe you can use checks, cash, money orders, or wire transfer for all your transactions.

Aaron


----------

